# Not Aus Verkettung mehrerer Anlagen



## bluebird277 (29 April 2008)

Hallo ich soll eine Not Aus Verkettung von 2 Anlagenteilen erstellen Ich bekomme 2 Potentialfreie Kontakte von unserem Kunden die ich bei uns über den Not Uas Taster 2 Kanalig laufen lasse und übergebe diese dann unserem Kunden wieder dort erfolgt die Auswertung mit einem Sicherheitsrealais. Nur wie bekomme Ich unsere Anlage zum Stillstand. Der Kunde Liefert mir insgesamt im gegenzug 2 kontakte 1 vom Not Aus und 1 von den Schutztüren (jeweils 1 Kanalig). wie kann Ich diese Auswerten? Ist dies Überhaupt zulässig?

Könnte ich jetzt diese 2 Kontakte in einem Sicherheitskreis (Pnoz ) in unserem Schaltschrank zusammenfassen um unsere Anlage abzuschalten?


----------



## volker (29 April 2008)

erlaubt ist dies sicherlich. 
sind die kontakte vom sicherheitsrelais?

bei einkanalig kannst du max  kategorie 2 erreichen.

schau auch mal hier
http://www.pilz.com/imperia/md/cont...tionshandbuch/PNOZ_X_Application_Manual_D.pdf


----------



## bluebird277 (29 April 2008)

ja die kommen vom sicherheitsrelais. Darf ich mit diesen Kontakten bereits meinen Schütz schalten oder muss ich nochmals über ein Sicherheitsrelais fahren?


Gruss Tobi


----------



## Sockenralf (29 April 2008)

Hallo,

welche Kat. soll denn erreicht werden?

Wie ist der Aubau DEINER Steuerung?



MfG


----------



## jabba (29 April 2008)

Hallo bluebird277,

ganz wichtig

1. Sicherheitskategorie erfragen (wie Sockenralf schon angesprochen hat)
2. Gefährdungsanalyse vorhanden ?
3. Not-Aus und Schutztüren müßen eigentlich getrennt betrachtet werden, können aber eventuell zusammengehören.
4. Welche Gefahren müßen abgeschaltet werden.

Ich habe dazu z.B. 
a) Ein PNOZ für meinen Not-AUS. Der wird zur anderen Maschine geschickt
b) Ein PNOZ das wird von der anderen Maschine geschaltet
c) Ein PNOZ für meine Türen

Alles zusammen schaltet meine Bewegungen ab.


----------

